# problems w/ AM radio reception



## joemaus (Aug 9, 2004)

AM radio reception in my "00 528i is horrible. Anybody know of any fixes for reception other than XM or Serius. Would like to be able to get local AM stations. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Tinted Windows?*



joemaus said:


> AM radio reception in my "00 528i is horrible. Anybody know of any fixes for reception other than XM or Serius. Would like to be able to get local AM stations. Thanks for the responses.


Some people say tinted windows affects AM reception. They usually say the metalic based tint is more likely to do it than the more expensive ceramic based tint.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

joemaus said:


> AM radio reception in my "00 528i is horrible. Anybody know of any fixes for reception other than XM or Serius. Would like to be able to get local AM stations. Thanks for the responses.


Check with your dealer...I was having problems with AM reception (lots' of static), and they replaced my radio with a rebuilt unit under warranty. No problem now.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Odds are good your 2000 528i is out of warranty or is darn close but I would've suggested what 540 above suggest. Also, the antenna mount points should be checked for looseness.

Chris


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

there are a few amps in the C pillar passenger side that are notorious for coming loose... might want to check those


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Odds are good your 2000 528i is out of warranty or is darn close but I would've suggested what 540 above suggest. Also, the antenna mount points should be checked for looseness.


Chris,

I've got the same challenge with my 00 528, almost zero AM reception and I can pick up the sound of the distributor or plugs firing. Where are the mounts you mention or is there some documentation online that you might know of that can point me in the right direction? (I've gotta hear the Don n Mike Show )


----------



## phat ho (Dec 7, 2004)

*just the way they are*

 bimmers are famous for this even in their flagships.


----------

